# When Newbie Racers Wont Listen?



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never experienced disrespect during a race by new racers like I did on Wednesday night. The size of the cars, type of cars, the track etc do not really matter. What matters is, four guys in the race knew what they were doing the rest were all beginners. We gave them help over the past few weeks, none of them listen to any tips. And the end result was a demolition derby with no give and take and a bunch of cars that were built wrong. 

We cant ask these guys to leave, that isn't an option. But extending a helping hand has not been any help. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Years ago, maybe 20, we had a guy come race HO cars with us that was the same way. We tried to help, gave him parts, tips, everything we could to help. It didn't, he would take people out on purpose, protest very obvious finishes and just be an overall PITA. So we had a special race, set up special rules and all cars had to be teched. Any car that didn't pass tech would be, shall we say, "disqualified". I built a crap car, one I knew wouldn't pass and put it in the tech line just ahead of him. When the tech official looked at my car and it didn't pass he hit it with a 8 lb sledge hammer, pretty much obliterating it. The snert driver immediately grabbed his car and left the tech line, made some adjustments and came back. (Un)fortunately is car was still 1/32" too wide, and just as the hammer was going to fall he grabbed it, went to his pit and adjusted it a second time. When he approached the tech line again he was told he was disqualified and banned for not adhering to the event rules by removing his car from the tech line twice. I didn't see him again for a couple of years, where he was racing at the local Hobbytown USA in 1/24th scale and pulling the same stuff there. But at least he wasn't our problem anymore.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL I like the hammer coming down if the car does not pass tech. I wish it was just one guy.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm bitting my tongue on this one.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The thing is this guy races R/C cars now, from my understanding one dirt track asked him to leave his first day there. He tried to open his own pavement track in a business office parking lot, without their permission of course, and got ran off mid event by the owners, and never refunded the entry fees. You'd think after more than 20 years the guy would say to himself "maybe it's me" but he hasn't.


----------

